# Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich



## mick (1. Sep. 2008)

Meine Frau rief mich gerade von zu Hause an und sagte, daß eine von 4 Fackeln die mit Lampenöl  (ca. 100ml )gefüllt waren irgendwann umgekippt ist und nun im Teich lag. Keiner weiß wie lange schon. Die Fische (3 Koi und Goldis) benehmen sich (noch) normal. Der Oberflächenskimmer zieht das Zeug weg und es gelangt in den Reihenfilter.
Wer kann mir einen Rat geben? Was soll ich tun.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Hallo Mick,

du solltest die Pumpe ausschalten, oder zumindest den Skimmer abstellen.
Dann mit einer anderen Pumpe das öl von der Oberfläche absaugen. Wenn dir das Zeug in den Filter kommt, werden von den Bakterien nicht viel übrig bleiben!

Hier ist wirklich dringend Handeln angesagt!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## mick (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Hallo Klaus,
das ist ja leider alles schon abgesaugt und im Filter.
Ich bin noch im Büro und kann arbeitstechnisch auch jetzt nicht sofort nach Hause.
Ich befürchte ich kann nur abwarten.

In der ersten Kammer des Reihenfilters sind Bürsten, in der 2. Aquarock, in der 3. Japanmatten und in der 4. Bioballs.
Meint Ihr ich müßte alle Kammern reinigen?
Gruß Michael


----------



## Klausile (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Hallo Mick,
also wirklich einen Rat geben kann ich dir hier auch nicht.
Ist schon ein MegaGau!
Wenn mir das passieren würde, würde ich auf jeden Fall den Filter kpl. so gut es geht reinigen. Danach mit neuen Start-Bakterien anfangen und die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten.

Ich drück dir alle Daumen die ich habe, das nix schlimmeres passiert.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Ist Lampenöl nicht einfaches Petroleum ? Ich glaube ein einfaches reinigen wird nichts helfen. 
Ich befürchte die Filtermedien sind hin. Wie soll man die sauber bekommen ? Das Teichwasser sollte auch was mitbekommen haben, nur weil es obenauf schwimmt, heißt das ja nicht das nichts ins Wasser geht. Ich würde erst einmal die Fische rausholen.


----------



## mick (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal über den momentanen Stand berichten und hoffe, daß es so bleibt.
Als ich um 18 Uhr nach Hause kam war das Malheur ja schon seit ca. 4 Stunden passiert. Ich sah nichts außergewöhnliches und die Fische schwammen wie immer. Nichts zu erkennen von Vergiftungserscheinungen.
Ich wollte sie fangen und rausholen aber dafür hab ich entweder kein Geschick oder die Fische zu clever.
Also was hab ich gemacht? Garnichts
Ich habe sie mal angelockt und etwas gefüttert. Alles wie immer. Auch im Filter ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Kann es sein das die Bakterien das Lampenöl "gefressen" haben?
Ich hoffe, ich kann heute nacht gut schlafen. Das erste was ich morgen früh mache ist, nach den Fischen zu schauen. Hoffentlich geht das gut. 
Grüße und dankeschön für die Antworten und Tipps
Michael


----------



## koimen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Hallo Michael

Zuerst Teilwasserwechsel durchführen....und Wasserwerte kontrollieren. Mit 6000L geht es ja noch....... Reinigen was möglich......wie Verhalten sich die Fische?


(Selber würde ich nach dem Teilwasserwechsel ständig Frischwasser einlaufen lassen bis sich die Konzentration auf eine ungefährliche Basis abgenommen hat.)

Füttern würde ich nun nicht.......warte mal besser ab und beobachte weiter.......Teilwasserwechsel ist da schon eher angesagt.....google nach (Lampenöl toxisch Fische oder ähnliches) Viel Glück....bzw. es sind ja 1Deziliter wo ca. rein sind haste vielleicht "Schwein" gehabt!!


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> (Selber würde ich nach dem Teilwasserwechsel ständig Frischwasser einlaufen lassen bis sich die Konzentration auf eine ungefährliche Basis abgenommen hat.)



Was ist denn eine ungefährliche Basis ? 

100ml sind gerade mal 5 Schnapspinnchen ... vielleicht aber auch nur 2 oder 3, weil die Lampe nicht komplett voll war, verteilt auf 6000 liter Wasser. 
Meine Prognose, für ein System was rund läuft unbedenklich, für ein System das durch zu kleinen Filter zu wenig Pflanzen und zu starken Besatz hart am Rande ist vielleicht der beliebte Tropfenm der das Faß zum überlaufen bringt. 

Ich würd mal an der nächsten Tankstelle fragen, ob die nicht etwas Ölbindemittel zur Verfügung haben und damit versuchen das Öl rauszusaugen. 
Kleinere Mengen kann man auch z.B. mit Zewa von der Wasseroberfläche nehmen. 

Sicher wird das keiner freiwillig in den Teich kippen, aber ich würd sagen bei nem funktionierenden Teich in der Menge kein Problem. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## koimen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> 
> .....google nach (Lampenöl toxisch Fische oder ähnliches) Viel Glück....bzw. es sind ja 1Deziliter wo ca. rein sind haste vielleicht "Schwein" gehabt!!



Habe dies ja auch geschrieben.........wuzzel  äh Wolf meinte ich...


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Hi Michael,
ich glaube nicht, dass "die Bakterien das Zeug so schnell gefressen" haben. Lampenöl besteht aus Paraffinen, die sind absolut wasserunlöslich, biologisch stabil und leichter sind als Wasser. Da Du ja keinen Ölfilm mehr beobachtet hast ¿ (Ironie), ist das Zeug wohl im Filter. Dort kann es an 2 Stellen hängen: als oberste Schicht in den Kammern, oder als Belag an Wänden/Filterlelementen (als Schicht bzw. Ölfilm adsorbiert). Da ist es wohl gut herauszukriegen.
Was wären die Wirkungen von Öl auf einem Teich? Es würde sich eine Flüssigkeitsschicht über der Wasseroberfläche bilden, die den Gasaustausch stark behindert. Gasaustausch gäbe es nur an Stellen wie Bachlauf etc., und die Fische würden O2-unterversorgt, und das Teichklima an einigen Stellen anaerob (Faulgase). Für einen Ölfilm braucht man nur sehr wenig, doch ist in dieser "Tropfenrechnung" nicht mit drin, dass das Öl auch den Teichrand, Folie und Pflanzen benetzt. Über einen langen Zeitraum verdunstet Öl. Andere Komponenten im Lampenöl sind gefährlicher, aber zum Glück nur in kleinen Mengen enthalten (z. B. Duft- und Farbstoffe).


----------



## mick (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unfall: Lampenöl im Teich*

Guten Morgen,
ich freue mich, denn es ist nichts negatives passiert heute Nacht.
Die Fische benehmen sich immer noch normal und alles sieht normal aus. Trotzdem hab ich immer noch etwas Bammel, daß was passieren könnte.
Ich hatte gestern abend einen 20% Teilwasserwechsel gemacht. Beim Befüllen sah ich in einer Ecke Ölschlieren, die ich aber abgesaugt habe. In den __ Binsen waren auch ein paar Schlieren, die ich entfernt habe.
Ansonsten ist von dem Öl nichts mehr zu sehen, auch nicht an der Wasseroberfläche in den Kammern des Reihenfilters.
Was vielleicht sehr positiv ist war, daß ich einen Reihenfilter betreibe, der für die jetzígen  Verhältnisse überdimensioniert ist und für eine spätere Erweiterung ausgelegt ist. Vielleicht war dies das ausschlaggebende Kriterium.
Ich melde mich aber nochmal wenn ich rel. sicher bin, daß nichts mehr passiert, umgekehrt natürlich auch.
Ich möchte allen danken, die mir mit ihren Tipps geholfen haben.
Dieses Forum hier ist einfach klasse. Wo sonst hätte ich in dieser kurzen Zeit soviel Hilfe bekommen können.  
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------

